# Nnnnooooooo!!!!!



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just looked at the Keystone Web site Sydney and saw that they have updated all of the floor plans. The specifications show the 31RQS as "stock only" as well as the 32BHDS, 26RBS, and the 29RLS!!

AHHH!! What the heck!!!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Just looked at the Keystone Web site Sydney and saw that they have updated all of the floor plans. The specifications show the 31RQS as "stock only" as well as the 32BHDS, 26RBS, and the 29RLS!!
> 
> AHHH!! What the heck!!!!!


Wow, what major changes. The 28RSDS is gone too. No Quad bunks in any of the models?!?! I just sold a collectors item!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Just looked at the Keystone Web site Sydney and saw that they have updated all of the floor plans. The specifications show the 31RQS as "stock only" as well as the 32BHDS, 26RBS, and the 29RLS!!
> 
> AHHH!! What the heck!!!!!


Wow, what major changes. The 28RSDS is gone too. No Quad bunks in any of the models?!?! I just sold a collectors item!








[/quote]

I am officially in mourning........


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My guess is you will see a year or two without quad bunks and they will be back. New floorplans for potential new customers.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

In the event we were to finally trade in our trusty 2004, the lack of a 4 bunk model would send us looking at other brands. This is the only other feature we could see oursleves wanting as the kids get bigger and want to bring friends along. Ironically, the 31RQS was the only other model we liked and have had our eyes on. RIP

The Outback line is begining to change and will be interesting to see where they end up.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Well I guess all three Outback models I've had are now gone







I think they should have kept the 26rs.

John


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

My wife will be happy. Now I can stop hinting to her about a future 31RQS.....


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Fanatical1 said:


> My wife will be happy. Now I can stop hinting to her about a future 31RQS.....


OR.... you must go get one of the 31 RQS's that are still on the lot somewhere before they are gone...Hint hint....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Well I guess all three Outback models I've had are now gone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, its all your fault


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Of course, knowing a 31RQS owner would then be fairly important, don't you think?









MARK


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Of course, knowing a 31RQS owner would then be fairly important, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**Cough cough*** ahem.... There is one quad out there, the new 310 (something or other), and the DW and I are seriously entertaining a change up. SO... There may be a VERY well maintained RQS up for sale shortly... Soon to be a collectors item!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Of course, knowing a 31RQS owner would then be fairly important, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**Cough cough*** ahem.... There is one quad out there, the new 310 (something or other), and the DW and I are seriously entertaining a change up. SO... There may be a VERY well maintained RQS up for sale shortly... Soon to be a collectors item!
[/quote]

I'm not sure if your inviting us to stay in your 31RQS or if the re-sale price I was
expecting to pay just went up?


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to the "No longer make my Outback" club. They stopped making my 28BHS before I traded it and stopped making the 29FBHS 5er before I had a chance to buy.

Oh well, you can find what you want in other brands....I did.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fanatical1 said:


> My wife will be happy. Now I can stop hinting to her about a future 31RQS.....


Ah...just move to a 5er. I wanted the 31RQS when I had the Suburban...now with the F-350 I only have my eyes on 5er's.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Just looked at the Keystone Web site Sydney and saw that they have updated all of the floor plans. The specifications show the 31RQS as "stock only" as well as the 32BHDS, 26RBS, and the 29RLS!!
> 
> AHHH!! What the heck!!!!!


Wow, what major changes. The 28RSDS is gone too. No Quad bunks in any of the models?!?! I just sold a collectors item!








[/quote]

The four bed bunkhouse is what got us interested in upgrading from our popup. Until then no trailer we had seen appealed to us. When we saw the 26RS DW said wow this is the trailer for us. Nothing else we had seen until then got the same response. Once I heard her say that I knew the popup wasn't going to be around too much longer. I wonder what market Keystone is aiming for with the Outback. While I like the Outbacks, once the kids don't go with us I think our next trailer will be an SOB, probably an Arctic Fox.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Of course, knowing a 31RQS owner would then be fairly important, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**Cough cough*** ahem.... There is one quad out there, the new 310 (something or other), and the DW and I are seriously entertaining a change up. SO... There may be a VERY well maintained RQS up for sale shortly... Soon to be a collectors item!
[/quote]

Yup...the 310BHS is the one you're thinking of.
http://keystone-sydney.com/?page=detail&am...mp;model=310BHS

If the bunks on the passenger side folded up...and this was a Toy Hauler, I'd be very interested as well.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

webeopelas said:


> Welcome to the "No longer make my Outback" club. They stopped making my 28BHS before I traded it and stopped making the 29FBHS 5er before I had a chance to buy.
> 
> Oh well, you can find what you want in other brands....I did.


Ditto. They no longer make our 29BHS. Our 2007 was one of the last of its kind. Our DD is now 13 and almost always takes a friend along. The double-single bunk arrangement with TV shelf/hookup at the back was one of the selling points for us.

Looks like we got in on the end of an era.

Mike


----------



## tyandow (Aug 18, 2008)

It looks like for once, the timing of our purchase is in our favor. Other companies had quad bunks, but none like OB. Any guesses why they would drastically reduce the number of models with quads? Our local dealer sold 4 campers with quads in the last 2 weeks alone. 2 ob and 2 other Keystone versions. Even with my limited camper experience, that would indicate to me a feature buyers are looking for.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tyandow said:


> It looks like for once, the timing of our purchase is in our favor. Other companies had quad bunks, but none like OB. Any guesses why they would drastically reduce the number of models with quads? Our local dealer sold 4 campers with quads in the last 2 weeks alone. 2 ob and 2 other Keystone versions. Even with my limited camper experience, that would indicate to me a feature buyers are looking for.


Agree...it was a *MUST* have for us!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Of course, knowing a 31RQS owner would then be fairly important, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**Cough cough*** ahem.... There is one quad out there, the new 310 (something or other), and the DW and I are seriously entertaining a change up. SO... There may be a VERY well maintained RQS up for sale shortly... Soon to be a collectors item!
[/quote]

Yup...the 310BHS is the one you're thinking of.
http://keystone-sydney.com/?page=detail&am...mp;model=310BHS

If the bunks on the passenger side folded up...and this was a Toy Hauler, I'd be very interested as well.








[/quote]

We saw this TT are the factory. Very nice but look at the specs 500lbs heavier and 9" longer than the already very large 31RQS.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> We saw this TT are the factory. Very nice but look at the specs 500lbs heavier and 9" longer than the already very large 31RQS.


A lof of the extra 500lbs must come the 2nd slide out. Looking at the floorplan, that second slide sure makes the Bunk House a lot bigger.

...what's an extra 500lbs


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> A lof of the extra 500lbs must come the 2nd slide out. Looking at the floorplan, that second slide sure makes the Bunk House a lot bigger.
> 
> ...what's an extra 500lbs


That sounds exactly like a discussion I had with my DW a while back, except it was "What's another 3 feet and 2000 lbs"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> A lof of the extra 500lbs must come the 2nd slide out. Looking at the floorplan, that second slide sure makes the Bunk House a lot bigger.
> 
> ...what's an extra 500lbs


That sounds exactly like a discussion I had with my DW a while back, except it was "What's another 3 feet and 2000 lbs"








[/quote]

..."discussion" eh? Thought it was more like begging and pleading.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Looks like the 23RS is gone without anything within that size range to replace it. Color change etc. Makes that decision easy. Looks like time to focus on real estate.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> A lof of the extra 500lbs must come the 2nd slide out. Looking at the floorplan, that second slide sure makes the Bunk House a lot bigger.
> 
> ...what's an extra 500lbs


That sounds exactly like a discussion I had with my DW a while back, except it was "What's another 3 feet and 2000 lbs"








[/quote]

..."discussion" eh? Thought it was more like begging and pleading.








[/quote]

No, she doesn't beg and plead... when she's tried that I sometimes miss the subtle hints







. No it was more like: "I want this one, and it's only 2000 lbs heavier."


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

With your new 5er...it lists the length at 35'. I think this is a good size for us as well.

When it is hitched to the TV, is the overall length of your TV/Trailer the same or longer then when you were pulling the 28RSDS.

I'm leaning toward the 5er (think everyone know this) but the length issues is still in the back of my mind. We camp in very remote locations and I'm just to the limit of my ability to park our 28RSS.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Well, my 28 bhs was about 30' from the hitch.

My Dodge is 20.5 ft long.

So I was 50.5 ft long

My Silverback is 35 ft 1 inch long pin to bumper.

3 ft of that is over the bed so total, I am 52.5 ft long.

Your Ford is about 21 ft long, so you will be about 53 ft.

Not that big of a change for going down the road, but a huge change in what sites I can fit into overall.

30ft fits into almost every site out there, 35 ft restricts my stay at some parks.

You know best about how tight the turns are into the areas you are going, but from what I have seen I would stay at 30ft or less to be sure you can do the same camping you have been.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

webeopelas said:


> Well, my 28 bhs was about 30' from the hitch.
> 
> My Dodge is 20.5 ft long.
> 
> ...


Great info...thanks. I was looking for amount over the bed and you said 3' so that helps. One other thing I have to think about with site is the pull out queen bed. That comes out ~4' so I might be ok with the sites I park in, as it will actually be shorter when camping (I think)


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Yeah,

My short bed is 6' 4" long so about 3 ft is over the bed (Never measured it yet.)

You will be close.

But then if you are remote, whats another foot sticking out? Real issue is turning radius. You can turn a 5er almost sideways,( if you can get pivoted.) but since it tracks inside your rear wheels, it takes more room to make the turn.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Well, my 28 bhs was about 30' from the hitch.
> 
> My Dodge is 20.5 ft long.
> 
> ...


Great info...thanks. I was looking for amount over the bed and you said 3' so that helps. One other thing I have to think about with site is the pull out queen bed. That comes out ~4' so I might be ok with the sites I park in, as it will actually be shorter when camping (I think)
[/quote]
Jim, the pin will be directly over the axles when towing (and 10" behind when in manuvering with a slider). Measure from your ball (on the current hitch) to the axle and I think you will find it is over 4'. My 28 RSDS was 30'11" with the bumper and an extra 8" for the spare. That means a 35' 5er (pin to bumper and the spare is underneath) is nearly identical to the new trailer. Also, my trailer was 35' set up with the rear slide out, or about the same length as the new one...

Now, that being said, a 5er cuts in a lot quicker than a bumper pull (less so if the slider is in manuvering mode, but still more). If you were local I'd suggest you stop by and try it. (Maybe you could convince Doug to get one first and try his!







) A lot of it is getting used to it (I'm not there yet...), and planning your moves knowing what it is going to do. However, I could pull my OB through places where it would be very tough to get the new trailer. However, once I get there, I can jacknife while backing up which helps a lot


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> ....snip...Maybe you could convince Doug to get one first and try his!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect! Doug, can you get this done by this weekend so I can practice on YOUR TV/5Er at the Rally?


----------



## Junebug (Aug 10, 2008)

California Jim said:


> In the event we were to finally trade in our trusty 2004, the lack of a 4 bunk model would send us looking at other brands. This is the only other feature we could see oursleves wanting as the kids get bigger and want to bring friends along. Ironically, the 31RQS was the only other model we liked and have had our eyes on. RIP
> 
> The Outback line is begining to change and will be interesting to see where they end up.


Yep! The quad bunks are great! The wife and I in the Queen slide out bed and the two little ones in the bunks...perfect!!! The quad bunkswill be back I'm sure...I hope!!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow - add us to the list. Farewell beloved 23RS!

-CC


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

California Jim said:


> In the event we were to finally trade in our trusty 2004, the lack of a 4 bunk model would send us looking at other brands. This is the only other feature we could see oursleves wanting as the kids get bigger and want to bring friends along. Ironically, the 31RQS was the only other model we liked and have had our eyes on. RIP
> 
> The Outback line is begining to change and will be interesting to see where they end up.


Isn't the 310 a *5* bunk model if you count the trundle?


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Look on the bright side. If you love your 31 RQS, you already own it! If you want to sell it in the future, prospective buyers won't be able to weigh buying used versus new for the 31rqs...

I fall into the we love ours category, so I am happy!


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

fl_diesel said:


> Look on the bright side. If you love your 31 RQS, you already own it! If you want to sell it in the future, prospective buyers won't be able to weigh buying used versus new for the 31rqs...
> 
> I fall into the we love ours category, so I am happy!


Ditto!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Sure am glad we moved on our 32 when we did. What is Keystone doing!?!?!?!?!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> In the event we were to finally trade in our trusty 2004, the lack of a 4 bunk model would send us looking at other brands. This is the only other feature we could see oursleves wanting as the kids get bigger and want to bring friends along. Ironically, the 31RQS was the only other model we liked and have had our eyes on. RIP
> 
> The Outback line is begining to change and will be interesting to see where they end up.


Isn't the 310 a *5* bunk model if you count the trundle?
[/quote]

No it is still a 4 bunk, 3 on one side and 1 upper bunk on the other. Looking at the pictures for the trailer I was intrigued by the toilet and outside door. Looks like you can enjoy Nature while you take care of natures calling!!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Wow - add us to the list. Farewell beloved 23RS!
> 
> -CC


Not sure if this also applies to the 23rs, but the 25rss was rumored to have been done away with. In reality, they turned the Queen slide into a King and changed the model number. So check for the layouts...not the name.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> No it is still a 4 bunk, 3 on one side and 1 upper bunk on the other. Looking at the pictures for the trailer I was intrigued by the toilet and outside door. Looks like you can enjoy Nature while you take care of natures calling!!!!!


LOL. Yeah, how long before the stories here of our trailers nearly rolling off a cliff will seem mild compared to... "I went into the bathroom from the inside and forgot to lock the deadbolt on the outside door..."


----------

